# Mixing billy with his babies and does. Hot wire doesnt deter



## jan (May 7, 2011)

My 5 ur old billy will not stay separated from his does, which at this time I hv 2 3 month old male babies and and a 6 week old male baby along with their moms and and a weathered make 3 us old which belongs to him too. He doesn't seem to want to hurt the babies. I'm getting him fixed


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My buck is gentle and playful with his young babies. Not all are but, mine can be trusted not to chase or hurt the youngsters. If he is doing well with them and you don't mind who ever he might breed getting pregnant before he is fixed, I don't see a reason to worry about it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they are all boys kids, it is OK, as long as you want your Does re-bred so soon. In which to me, isn't a good idea.

If it is normal fencing, the buck will tear it apart. Get coral panel and put hog panels on them, then sink some tee posts, they stand up better to bucks, hotlines work too, if you position them properly.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I use wooden pallets as fencing for the boys. Its rugged, easy to put up and very portable if needed or you can make it permenant. Plus with the pallets you have a choice of 2 sizes depending on how you set the pallet, on end or on its side. And they are FREE!

I run a strand of electric fence above the pallet fence at what would be nose level to keep them form climbing over to jumping up on it.


----------



## jan (May 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. My buck is a gentle fellow I had to bottle feed him and my doe when I first got them. I'm getting him " fixed" next week. I'm considering finding homes for my 2 3 month boys because I'm a single gal and its getting expensive. My goats are from good Texas stock never been sick and they have china blue eyes. Beautiful babies. Thanks again!


----------

